# Code Lyoko: Evolution



## JoanDrake (Jan 23, 2014)

I read in Wiki this is back. After 7 years. While the "virtual" part remains the same the anime has been replaced by live action


Has anyone seen this? I hear there is an English translation.


I understand that most live action/cartoon combinations are just godawful, but in this case it actually seems it would make sense, since in the old shows the virtual world was actually a lot more real looking than the anime.


I found it a charming show. The strange idea that this girl looked acted and felt 14 but was actually 24 was actually explored rather than just glossed over.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 23, 2014)

I remember the original show. It was rather good, especially the interaction with the virtual character. Hadn't seen there was a reboot.

It was French, I think? I watched it in Brazil, dubbed to Portuguese.


----------

